# Best way to polish a charger?



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I bought a used charger setup last week and the charger was in good condition and already polished but i want to bring out a nice shine... What would be the best way to go about doing this? Never really polished much aluminum so i wouldnt know what products to use


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Aluminum polish?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Yes aluminum


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

No, I meant use aluminum polish. Most automotive places should carry it.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

?????????????/


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_?????????????/

What does that mean?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

I've got some mother's mag polish in the garage... I love that stuff...Just never thought about using it on the charger because it gets pretty hot sometimes
Water meth injection could be fun


----------

